# *Lost Fly Rod* Orvis Mirage V Reel and St. Croix Legend Elite Rod



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

I know it's a long shot...but this was suggested by a friend in hopes of finding my lost goods. 

Yesterday in Rockport, TX (near salt lake) I had my fly rod/reel combo fall off the back of Solo skiff. I drove down the road without securing them properly and now I'm paying the price.

Reel is in a reel case and is gold.

Thanks in advance if anyone hears anything. I'm going to call the local fly shop also.

Tight lines!
-Joe


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

JDRProductions said:


> I know it's a long shot...but this was suggested by a friend in hopes of finding my lost goods.
> 
> Yesterday in Rockport, TX (near salt lake) I had my fly rod/reel combo fall off the back of Solo skiff. I drove down the road without securing them properly and now I'm paying the price.
> 
> ...


Rod is 8wt btw


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

JDRProductions said:


> Rod is 8wt btw





JDRProductions said:


> I know it's a long shot...but this was suggested by a friend in hopes of finding my lost goods.
> 
> Yesterday in Rockport, TX (near salt lake) I had my fly rod/reel combo fall off the back of Solo skiff. I drove down the road without securing them properly and now I'm paying the price.
> 
> ...





JDRProductions said:


> Rod is 8wt btw


Correction - Reel is a gold Orvis Mirage IV not V


----------

